# Download.com's review of Kazaa



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Read the whole page...

http://download.com.com/3000-2166-10247401.html?tag=pop

Also from download.com, the top 5 most downloaded programs of the last week. Pretty ironic if you ask me.

Week ending February 29

1. Kazaa Media Desktop 
2,048,851 downloads 
2. Ad-aware 
658,661 downloads 
3. ICQ Lite 
601,481 downloads 
4. WinZip 
560,295 downloads 
5. ZoneAlarm 
518,334 downloads


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Moved to reviews forum.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ironic that just after downloading KaZaA, everyone downloaded Ad-aware?........yes. 

FYI, kazaa is terrible.......I dispise it. Direct Connect is so much better.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

They even said, its hard to reccomend this program


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

give us a break


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

i wouldn't touch kazaa with a barge pole...

michael


----------



## Wyndia (Mar 22, 2004)

Kazaa is an evil program. I keep that as far away from my computer as possible.


----------

